# A primer on Russellian Science



## Onijunbei (Sep 14, 2020)

The universe is filled with geometry.
The main geometric equations of determining ratios involves the golden ratio Phi and spherical ratios of Pi.
The calculations of Phi and Pi measure out to infinity
The Universe is infinite.
The physical universe is created through the non physical universe.
The force of creation is electricity
Electricity is the only force in the universe
All energy is waves with crests and troughs, up and downs, therefore opposing sign signatures in the wave form
This creates dualism, duality, paired sex forms
Vibration and frequency determines crystalline structures of elements
Elements differ based on frequency and energy levels
Electricity makes all elements
Elements change from one form to another based on the changing of frequency and energy levels.
The solar system was created by two twin opposing electrical vortices.





all direction is curved all motion is spherical​
There are only 3 dimensions in the physical universe
Time is merely a measurement of motion
All energy comes from stillness and wishes to return to stillness.

The first object to appear is the Sun
The Sun is constantly expanding
The force of the electrical vortex field creates heat upon elements formed from degenerative energy fields.
The inert gasses are the first to appear.
Heat causes expansion of the core which causes expansion of the Sun.
As the Sun expands great internal pressures shoot out embers
The embers are the planets.
All planets revolve within the electric wave field of the Sun





the next picture is inaccurate.  It shows 3 dimensional objects moving on a 2 dimensional plane





The next 2 pictures will show a more realistic representation of 3 dimensional motion.. All motion is in 3 dimensions.









Notice the 2nd picture representing the golden ratio in motion.

The first planet to appear in the solar system sets up at first orbit, first position, first wave field from the Sun.
The second planet will oppose the first in its amount of energy and dual vortex field
The second planet "knocks" the first one to 2nd orbit, 2nd position, while it stays in 1st position.
This phenomenon will continue to occur for the life of the Solar System.
The first planets of the solar system are beyond our sight and have been "knocked" to the furthest waves of the sun's electrical wave field.  Mercury is the newest addition to the solar system.

All planets start off "small" with their own twin opposing vortex fields. These fields are sometimes misconstrued as magnetic, gravity, or radiation.  The amount of pressure put on a planet is dependent on the distance from the sun (which of the sun's wave fields is it currently residing in)
The closer to the sun the more pressure
As the pressure from the core of the planet exceeds the pressure from its wave field orbit, the planet will have a chance to expand. Once the planets energy field is too weak to contain it, the gasses will "touch" the coldness of space, lowering the vibration of its elements and returning them back to solid form.





One can notice the gas giants going through massive expansion and as they move farther away from the sun they start to shrink again.

As the Earth moved from position 1 to position 3 it too underwent expansion.  Its crust cracked and expanded making room for inner gasses to cool and form water for the oceans.  The tectonic plate theory is nonsense.

The moon resides not only in the Sun's 3rd wave field but also the Earth's wave field (im not certain of position).

The planets are the children of the Sun and the moons are the children of the planets.
The newest planets are small and weak.  The adult planets are the strongest with the most children
The grandparent planets become weak and small again with their children tending to "run off".

​


> Note: This OP was recovered from the KeeperOfTheKnowledge archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## trismegistus (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: trismegistusDate: 2018-11-09 19:47:18Reaction Score: 1


Yeah, but where's the Ether?


----------



## Onijunbei (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: OnijunbeiDate: 2018-11-09 21:06:34Reaction Score: 0




trismegistus said:


> Yeah, but where's the Ether?


There really is no ether..


----------



## trismegistus (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: trismegistusDate: 2018-11-09 21:42:57Reaction Score: 1


I'll use an example to further my point:

How does this model account for things like gravitational potential energy?  Newtonian/Einstein-ian physics suggests GPE is stored in the object that has Work applied to it.  However, this model is insufficient in explaining why there is an external force that applies the same amount of Work to bring it back to equilibrium.  

For example, if I pick up an object and hold it above my head, the PE is stored in the object itself.  When the object is dropped that PE is converted to heat, deformation, etc.  However, if the net Work (W) I applied is 1 Joule, there is a 2nd Joule that is created when the object is dropped.  How do I get a total of 2J from 1J worth of W?  Ether (Aether, for the nitpick-y) accounts for the 2nd force acting on the object to bring it back to equilibrium.

In this model, does an electric field replace the Aether I am describing?

Alternative physics is still something I am dipping my toes into, and the electric universe model is very appealing to me.  Forgive me if I am a bit rusty or obtuse in explaining what I am trying to get across.


----------



## Onijunbei (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: OnijunbeiDate: 2018-11-09 22:09:06Reaction Score: 1




trismegistus said:


> I'll use an example to further my point:
> 
> How does this model account for things like gravitational potential energy?  Newtonian/Einstein-ian physics suggests GPE is stored in the object that has Work applied to it.  However, this model is insufficient in explaining why there is an external force that applies the same amount of Work to bring it back to equilibrium.
> 
> ...


Newton and Einstein just made shit up. No one has ever been able to measure or detect gravity.  One can measure and detect electricity all day long, and we can generate it ourselves and convert it to do mechanical and electrical work. I don't know where u are getting the joules /work stuff from.  Potential energy is more like a reference that we use to describe what we can potentially extract from performing certain actions.  The earth is surrounded by an electric field. An object within the field will take on characteristics of electricity by going to ground... or obtaining rest or stillness. The Earth's electric field is constantly interacting with the sun's electric field.  Gravity doesn't exist.  What exists is the sun's electric wave field and the planets are located at each wave of that wave field... It's all electricity..


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: UnusualBeanDate: 2018-11-10 00:55:27Reaction Score: 1




Onijunbei said:


> Newton and Einstein just made shit up. No one has ever been able to measure or detect gravity.  One can measure and detect electricity all day long, and we can generate it ourselves and convert it to do mechanical and electrical work. I don't know where u are getting the joules /work stuff from.  Potential energy is more like a reference that we use to describe what we can potentially extract from performing certain actions.  The earth is surrounded by an electric field. An object within the field will take on characteristics of electricity by going to ground... or obtaining rest or stillness. The Earth's electric field is constantly interacting with the sun's electric field.  Gravity doesn't exist.  What exists is the sun's electric wave field and the planets are located at each wave of that wave field... It's all electricity..


Newton is one of the fathers of Phantom Time Hypothesis, so he was at least onto _something._


----------



## Onijunbei (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: OnijunbeiDate: 2018-11-11 07:03:18Reaction Score: 1




UnusualBean said:


> Newton is one of the fathers of Phantom Time Hypothesis, so he was at least onto _something._


The problem with the religion of science is that it's filled with a ton of hypotheses... Generally speaking time is just a measure of motion.. We calibrate our day to the revolution of the earth. And from that we calculate our hours, minutes, seconds, years, and lifespans...


----------

